# Hello from Calgary



## HP52TA (Apr 6, 2020)

Hey all,
Just picked up my first Tig welder and am looking forward to improving my skills.  I’m an avid motorcycle and auto mechanic looking to add this great skill to the list.

I look forward to conversing with you.
Brian


----------



## Johnwa (Apr 7, 2020)

Welcome to the group.


----------



## Crosche (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi Brian,

Welcome to the forum. I am just getting set up to try TIG welding as well.

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## HP52TA (Apr 7, 2020)

Hey guys, 
Thanks for the welcome.  I am on my search for tig consumables, do you guys have any favorite places to purchase from?  Local or online?

Cheers, 
Brian


----------



## Kelly McLaughlin (Apr 7, 2020)

Here in the Hat I use Western Canada Welding, they have good people here and I've never lifted my eyebrows at anything I've bought, well......... except for my auto darkening helmet. but I only have one pair of eyes : )


----------



## Crosche (Apr 7, 2020)

HP52TA said:


> Hey guys,
> Thanks for the welcome.  I am on my search for tig consumables, do you guys have any favorite places to purchase from?  Local or online?
> 
> Cheers,
> Brian



I use KMS Tools for gas and some consumables.


----------



## turner (Apr 8, 2020)

Cars/ Motorcycles, me too. Had to stop the motorcycle thing yrs ago though, back problems. Just lately had an opportunity to turn/make axles for the neighbor. He builds/restores a bike on every winter. I have never tried tig, I shake like a leaf. Two hands on the mig for me!
Welcome, Todd T.


----------



## Hruul (Apr 8, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bofobo (Apr 14, 2020)

Many bike guys here, welcome


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 15, 2020)

Welcome from Vancouver Island. 
I’m also looking to add TIG to my capabilities. 
What machine do you have?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalgaryPT (Apr 16, 2020)

HP52TA said:


> Hey all,
> Just picked up my first Tig welder and am looking forward to improving my skills.  I’m an avid motorcycle and auto mechanic looking to add this great skill to the list.
> 
> I look forward to conversing with you.
> Brian


Hi Brian. Welcome from Calgary.


----------

